# Ring Removal



## Gtram (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi, I have always had a problem getting my wedding ring off and now everything I try doesn't work!! Does anyone know what the best way to get my ring off my finger is? 

Preferably without damaging the ring as it has sentimental value as you could appreciate!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## AIT (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you tried greasing your finger? Butter or oil? How about if you ice your finger down first and then grease it? My fingers always get smaller when they're cold. Make sure you're fully hydrated and haven't had too much salt which can make you bloat.

If you REALLY don't want to cut it off you could fast and loose weight (and forgive me, because I don't know what your size is but even if you're slim losing weight could help). 

Take a diuretic or water pill and try all of the above? Some diuretics target the water that sits just ender the surface of your skin and that could make the difference and get your ring off your finger. 

Once it's off though, you might want to get it sized a bit bigger..... Just saying..... ;-)


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

grease your finger , ice your hand is another thought and if the doesnt work try dental floss..my have to use a needle to thread it thru but pulling the floss around the ring will help loosen it to get it off.. 
Good luck!!


----------



## zanebury (Apr 24, 2012)

If the bone on your finger has a greater diameter than the ring then you have no choice but to let an expert to cut the ring. They can put it back again though and you will not notice any difference.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Are you having problems getting the ring off because the bone on your joint is larger than the ring diameter? If so there is absolutely no way of sliding the ring off. It has to be cut professionally. My experience with rings is it comes off most easily at night (the fingers shrink) and is extremely easy to come off when my hands are covered with hair conditioner.


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

You can take a look around for this website,

6 Ways to Remove a Stuck Ring - wikiHow


----------



## Alec (Jun 18, 2012)

excellent work,


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

You can try using soap. I don't think the bone on your joint is larger than the ring diameter, how were you able to put it on then?


----------



## Speedo (Jan 15, 2013)

Try building a snowman!! I was doing this last night with my daughter and lost my wedding ring - it must have fallen off because my hands were so cold. Needless to say the wife's not happy.
Hope this helps :0)


----------



## strokeheard (Jan 18, 2013)

Gtram said:


> Hi, I have always had a problem getting my wedding ring off and now everything I try doesn't work!! Does anyone know what the best way to get my ring off my finger is?
> 
> Preferably without damaging the ring as it has sentimental value as you could appreciate!!
> 
> Thanks!!


You need to make use of oil and make your ring bigger in radius


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Your ring went on so it must come off, the knuckle hasnt grown so as said it went over the knuckle and now it must return back, the problem is when you put the ring on you are pushing the skin up the knuckle so it goes on easier, when we pull it off we cause the skin to be pushed back toward the knuckle giving us the impression that the finger has increased in size, the best way to get it off as stated ( and im a nurse and have seen this many times lol) is to grease it well we use vaseline its lubricant and helps things slide off, it will be painfull but it will come off, remember the more you play about trying to pull it off the finger will swell so try cooling the finger first, this will help pain wise aswell.
Good luck and let us know if you got it off


----------



## noahwilson (Feb 27, 2013)

You can be user rubber ring with this to feet. your topic is so interesting. 
Moving To UK | Moving To USA


----------



## h3rdna (Nov 4, 2012)

If the aforementioned don't work, you can use a personal lubricant (KY jelly etc) and that should get it off

no pun intended


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Please tell us all how did you get it off lol


----------

